
How 3-D Printing Threatens Our Patent System - chei0aiV
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-3-d-printing-threatens-our-patent-system1/
======
dozzie
Good. Your patent system is broken anyway, because

> awarded for inventions that are nontrivial advances in the state of the art

is not true for a long time in US.

